# Scam Facebook Posting



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Was just looking at Facebook and there was a posting, supposedly from Amazon, offering $3.00 off the price of a Kindle ebook.  The posting stated you had to log in your Amazon account to see if "you are eligible".  They conveniently provided a link to log in which I did not follow.  Many comments questioning if it was a scam, etc.  Now the posting has disappeared.  I suppose if one followed the link and logged in they would have your information and could spend, spend, spend your money.  Be careful out there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, etexlady!

Betsy


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Click on nothing that you didn't actually set out to find. Dump internet surfing altogether is my advice.


----------

